# Excel VBA: Daten flexibel von Mappe1 nach Mappe2 kopieren ...



## amn.ssy (11. März 2013)

... ohne Mappe1 zu öffnen

Liegt vieleicht in der falschen Rubrik :-(

http://www.tutorials.de/visual-basi...lexibel-aus-mappe-1-nach-mappe-2-kopiren.html

Hat jemand eine Idee ...

Grüße

_opiWahn_


----------



## Yaslaw (11. März 2013)

_opiWahn_ hat gesagt.:


> pdate 24.01.
> Teil c ist erledigt: "Set rTarget = ActiveCell" ... so einfach ist das ...


Ist ja schon gelöst.


----------



## amn.ssy (14. März 2013)

Hallo Yaslaw,
hallo an alle anderen,

leider ist das Problem nicht so ganz gelöst!

noch mal zum Ausgangspunkt: 
Aus mehreren Mappen müssen Werte in einer Mappe zusammen gefasst werden.
Diese Werte stehen zwar immer in der gleichen Spalte, sind aber, auch von Monat zu Monat, unterschiedlich viele.
Ich möchte:
a) via Makro aus "Sammelmappe" heraus die entsprechnde Wertemappe auswählen
b) die Werte in der definierten Spalte bis zum jeweiligen Ende auslesen

und in die "Sammelmappe" an die Stelle schreiben an der sich aktuell der Cousor (ActivCell) befindet.

Auch wenn's grundsatzlich funktioniert taucht bei der Dateiauswahl auf folgendes Verhalten auf:
Offensichtlich wird sFile nicht sauber an die Funktion übergeben bzw. nicht sauber verarbeitet, da ich die Datei 2x auswählen muß und anschließend noch mal die betreffende Tabelle.
Lt. Debugging bleib ich bei ".Formula = "=IF(" & strSource & "="""",""""," & strSource & ")" erstmal hängen.
Zuvor, als alles soweit tadellos funktionierte, hatte ich kein "GetOpenFilename()" drin sondern mit sDir und SFile fest verdrahted.

Die anderen beiden Punkte betreffen sRange und rTarget:
sRange müßte ungef. so fünktionieren: sRange = "D4:bis letzter Wert in Spalte D"

Grüße
_opiwahn_


----------



## amn.ssy (24. Juli 2013)

Es gibt mittlerweile einen anderen, wenngleich auch umfangreicheren Ansatz.
siehe hier: http://www.tutorials.de/office-anwendungen/394614-vba-ini-array-ein-bzw-auslesen.html --> (Mappe.zip)

Gruß
_opiWahn_


----------

